# Routes that include over night stops



## jtoddander (Oct 3, 2014)

I enjoy long distance trains and the chance to travel. I also enjoy that fact the the AGR program helps me see some new places.

Given the AGR restrictions I usually plan point to point routes.

Can someone with more experience tell me what routings allow an overnight stopover? Sometimes I want to get just a brief visit to a city before moving on but so many 2 and 3 zone rewards include just a few hours when making a connection.

Any suggestions on routes that would permit reward travel and include overnight stopover?


----------



## Davids (Oct 3, 2014)

I believe Crescent southbound to SL westbound allows overnight in NOL. CZ westbound to CS southbound allows overnight in SAC only if you are in a sleeper.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 3, 2014)

Due to the problems on the Hi Line and the " Temporary" Schedule, AGR allows overnights on your Dime on the same Award in PDX when connecting from #27 to #11! (and in one case for an AUer on the way to SPK in SEA since the EB #28 leaves before #14 reaches PDX!!)

I could be wrong but don't think the Overnight in SAC when connecting from the WB Zephyr to the SB Starlight will be allowed on the same Award!!! You would be put on a Combo Cap Corridor Train and AM Bus to go to LAX from SAC in this case!


----------



## me_little_me (Oct 3, 2014)

Davids said:


> I believe Crescent southbound to SL westbound allows overnight in NOL. CZ westbound to CS southbound allows overnight in SAC only if you are in a sleeper.


I've done the overnight in NOL to/from Crescent and SL both directions. Atlanta to El Paso and back.


----------



## yarrow (Oct 3, 2014)

i am just returning from a cs-swc connection requiring an overnight in los angeles. no trouble booking that with agr


----------



## PaulM (Oct 5, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> I could be wrong but don't think the Overnight in SAC when connecting from the WB Zephyr to the SB Starlight will be allowed on the same Award!!! You would be put on a Combo Cap Corridor Train and AM Bus to go to LAX from SAC in this case!


I believe this example was used to demonstrate the "sleeper" exception"



> Where sleeping car service is not offered for the entire published route, and where an alternate direct routing exists with sleeping car service on all segments, the alternate routing is allowed. (Example: Denver, CO to Los Angeles, CA on Trains 5 and 11)


Quote from AGR website


----------



## TinCan782 (Oct 5, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> Due to the problems on the Hi Line and the " Temporary" Schedule, AGR allows overnights on your Dime on the same Award in PDX when connecting from #27 to #11! (and in one case for an AUer on the way to SPK in SEA since the EB #28 leaves before #14 reaches PDX!!)
> 
> I could be wrong but don't think the Overnight in SAC when connecting from the WB Zephyr to the SB Starlight will be allowed on the same Award!!! You would be put on a Combo Cap Corridor Train and AM Bus to go to LAX from SAC in this case!


I recently asked (4 weeks ago) the EB 27 > CS11 question, both here and on Flyertalk. Got a couple of answers of "it was possible several months" ago but, nothing current. After 3 phone calls to AGR to attempt to set it up I had no success. I have booked other routing back to LA from Chicago. I was looking for a two zone bedroom redemption.


----------



## jtoddander (Oct 12, 2014)

yarrow said:


> i am just returning from a cs-swc connection requiring an overnight in los angeles. no trouble booking that with agr


Can I ask where in CS route you boarded in order to qualify?


----------



## Dan O (Oct 18, 2014)

I was hoping to go from LA to Denver via CS and CZ but I see it is not published. Wanted to go in a sleeper.

Dan


----------



## jtoddander (Oct 18, 2014)

This is a case where you could invoke the sleeper exception rule and travel LA to DEN on CS & CZ. There is a published routing that includes bus segment to Emeryville. Since you want to travel via sleeper you could take CS to Emeryville one day arriving around 10pm and then continue on the next morn from Emeryville via Zephyr. Night in Emeryville would be on you.


----------



## PaulM (Nov 19, 2014)

Davids said:


> I believe Crescent southbound to SL westbound allows overnight in NOL. CZ westbound to CS southbound allows overnight in SAC only if you are in a sleeper.


Why only Sacramento? How about Davis, Martinez, Richmond, or Emeryville?

I know that if you are connecting from the WB CZ to the NB CS, they force the undesirable SAC connection. But in this case, they at least have the phoney excuse that a newbie might not know enough to bale in SAC if the CZ is extremely late.


----------

